# Deluxe flyer



## Oldnut (Sep 14, 2013)

Picked this up today at a auction.i think I'm going to leave this one alone.this is of the neatest head badges I've seen.and I've never seen this chainwheel before? Thanks for any help


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 14, 2013)

Love this bike! I have a similar chainring on my girls Elgin (Westfield made I believe)


----------



## jpromo (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice bike! I have that same chainring on an early 20s Schwinn. Like a sweetheart but with the secondary holes in it.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 14, 2013)

What a beauty, nice find!


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 15, 2013)

hard to say what year.it has newer rims.looks to be from the teens with the narrow fenders.and looks to be schwinn built telling from the fork.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 15, 2013)

Yea The frt wheel is wrong i have a same color clad frt wheel. I couldn't  believe the tires are good and not rotten.should I try to swap the tire to the other rim or leave it alone? And get another tire? Thanks


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a schwinn tank in the barn looked at the flyer and it slid in like a glove.did a little investigation about this bike.came up with this pict in a 1917 Hawthorne catalog ( thanks Dave) very close even the double frt fender braces are the same.did schwinn make bikes for Montgomery wards? Thanks for any input


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 16, 2013)

*OH, YEAH ... Daddy Like That Head Badge !!!*

That's a great bicycle, in every respect, Ron !!!  For me, a lot of the magic is in the dual front fender braces 
and that piece of literature.  You are very fortunate to have that tank !!!

.............  patric


----------



## chitown (Sep 17, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> did schwinn make bikes for Montgomery wards?




Yes they did build for Wards! Evidenced by strike documents from a metal polishers union publication. It is one of the rare glimpses into the huge jobbing business Schwinn did in it's early years. Other standout names are: Shapleigh Hardware "speed" and "ruby?" (could be "Rugby" as there are Shapleigh Rugby badged bikes know and documented), Haverford "Black Beauty" and there were recently posted some Hibbard Spencer Bartlett badged bikes listed here on the cabe.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 17, 2013)

*Flyer*

Thank, the suspicions were right thanks only on the cabe you can get this info from the pros what a bunch.


----------



## chitown (Sep 18, 2013)

Can you post the serial # here? It may help nail down the year and or help in ID future unknown Schwinn frames that are similar.

Congrats on getting a wonderful bike... that badge is super cool! What are your plans for her?


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 18, 2013)

*Flyer*

Got the serial no 249740 under the maroon paint there seems to be a od color possible creme.looking at it hmm, needs a correct crank,wheel set,I don't want to touch it.i have a set of correct hubs but there a 8 condition wouldn't match.looking at this better i found it has a locking dropstand on it phew what a bike.


----------



## Lraybike (Sep 23, 2013)

*I don't know much about this one but...*

This has some similar traits?  It's sadly become yard art for my garden!  I'l look at the ser, # in the morn.  Lawrence


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 30, 2013)

Replaced the frt wheel with a matching looks better

wd 40rd it again


----------

